# FNQ - 15+ minutes pings



## FNQ83 (Apr 26, 2017)

I am only a newbie however I noticed a lot of people complaining about 15+ minute pings.

I think uber should incentives us to pick up these jobs through 1 off surges. If the pax request a driver and the closest driver is 10min away and they don't accept then Uber should ping the next closest at 1.25, if still not accepted they should ping the next driver at 1.5. 
Once they start pinging drivers 15+ minutes away they should be offering 1.75+ and keep increasing until the pax either decline paying the surge or a driver accepts the job.
This way the pax can still get a ride and there is some incentive for us to drive that far away.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ubers honey moon is over,the gloss is gone, once upon a time toget an Uber was agreat but know days its wworse than a dogs breakfast


----------



## Professionaluber (Nov 12, 2016)

accept then ring to see if good fare


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Any rider wanting an oober 10 plus minutes from the closest driver should be in a surge area...period


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Uber are moving to rider upfront pricing so the 'price' presented to a rider who is along way away from a driver will be higher and the driver compensated for those long pings.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Paul Collins said:


> Uber are moving to rider upfront pricing so the 'price' presented to a rider who is along way away from a driver will be higher and the driver compensated for those long pings.


Not a chance, there is no evidence or discussion to support such idea. Although I've been saying it all along, Uber worked well when the pick up radius was around 7mins tops!


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Not a chance, there is no evidence or discussion to support such idea. Although I've been saying it all along, Uber worked well when the pick up radius was around 7mins tops!


Well I can only tell you what a manager in Qld told me was going to happen.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Paul Collins said:


> Well I can only tell you what a manager in Qld told me was going to happen.


With surge already being an established feature, another costing model based on distance from the pax would over complicate things for users. Uber needs either one or the other, use the surge feature properly by reducing pick up radius especially since they established the surge title grid or a variable base fare calculated by distance to pick up.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Instyle said:


> With surge already being an established feature, another costing model based on distance from the pax would over complicate things for users. Uber needs either one or the other, use the surge feature properly by reducing pick up radius especially since they established the surge title grid or a variable base fare calculated by distance to pick up.


A variable pickup fee and surge deal with different issues and it's not a case of having one or the other. If a lone rider makes a request and there are 20 drivers that are 20 minutes away, surge isn't the appropriate mechanism. The fairest thing to do here is to ask the rider to pay more and to pay the driver more. It doesn't need to be complicated from the rider's point of view, all they need to be presented with is a single price range (ie. not itemised) that's based on current circumstances (distance to the nearest driver, current levels of supply and demand, etc.), and the rider either accepts the pricing offered or they don't and they utilise an alternative.


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

You may not be the first driver who got the ping. The ping goes up to 8 closest drivers, I think.
If a driver passes the ping, the pick up time increases as the ping goes to a next farther driver.

From the rider's viewpoint, they may have ordered at 5 minutes pick up with some fare estimate.
If the pick up time and fare estimate increases after you order, what would you think?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

weekendnightdriver said:


> You may not be the first driver who got the ping. The ping goes up to 8 closest drivers, I think.
> If a driver passes the ping, the pick up time increases as the ping goes to a next farther drivers.
> 
> From the rider's viewpoint, they may have ordered at 5 minutes pick up.
> If the pick up time and fare estimate increases after you order, what would you think?


I think it'd be less likely that drivers would refuse a trip based on pickup distance if they got paid more for longer pickups. From Uber's point of view, they already offer a price range as their estimate, they could simply add on a few extra dollars to the upper estimate to cover situations like this.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

UberDriverAU said:


> A variable pickup fee and surge deal with different issues and it's not a case of having one or the other. If a lone rider makes a request and there are 20 drivers that are 20 minutes away, surge isn't the appropriate mechanism. The fairest thing to do here is to ask the rider to pay more and to pay the driver more. It doesn't need to be complicated from the rider's point of view, all they need to be presented with is a single price range (ie. not itemised) that's based on current circumstances (distance to the nearest driver, current levels of supply and demand, etc.), and the rider either accepts the pricing offered or they don't and they utilise an alternative.


With a proper and fair request radius there would be none of this 20mins+ pings. It would display UberX busy, theoretically increasing the surge as demand outstrips supply.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Instyle said:


> With a proper and fair request radius there would be none of this 20mins+ pings. It would display UberX busy, theoretically increasing the surge as demand outstrips supply.


I'm not sure I follow your logic there. If you're getting the "No cars available" message, how could any surge be generated? In my example demand (1 request) isn't outstripping supply (20 cars).

If you had the following trip details:

*Example One*
Pickup Time: 15 mins
Pickup Dist: 10 km
Trip Time: 3 mins
Trip Dist: 2 km

The fare would be:

With Base Rates: $5.00
With 2.0x Surge: $9.92
With Variable Pickup Fee: $17.76

And the driver earned (in fares):

With Base Rates: $0.4167/km, $16.67/hour.
With 2.0x Surge: $0.8267/km, $33.07/hour.
With Variable Pickup Fee: $1.4800/km, $59.20/hour.

*Example Two*
Pickup Time: 2 mins
Pickup Dist: 3 km
Trip Time: 15 mins
Trip Dist: 10 km

The fare would be:

With Base Rates: $16.80
With 2.0x Surge: $33.60
With Variable Pickup Fee: $17.76

And the driver earned (in fares):

With Base Rates: $1.4000/km, $56.00/hour.
With 2.0x Surge: $2.8000/km, $112.00/hour.
With Variable Pickup Fee: $1.4800/km, $59.20/hour.

In both cases the driver has done *exactly* the same amount of work, but it's only with a Variable Pickup Fee that the driver gets paid the same amount of money. With long pickups for short fares you get paid *more *than you would with such a job at typical surge rates.


----------



## Tonybdavies (Jan 23, 2017)

Exception for drivers that accept all pings though how often do 10+ min pings really come through?


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

I agree with the concept of a variable pickup fee too.

I was 'way to bugry' near Moggil yesterday and a young uni student was very surprised to find that an Uber accepted her request out there -says there is usually no one around. Saved her waiting for 2 hours for a lift from her parents. 

Meanwhile, I didn't accept two pings from 13klm's plus in the same area. 

I think the solution is simple, the customer has the option to accept a fare estimate increase to encourage a driver to take the job. If they don't want to pay, so don't accept the estimate. If they do accept, then they pay a higher fee even if they cancel. Skimples!

Chears,

BB


----------



## Ubernaut10 (Dec 15, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Well I can only tell you what a manager in Qld told me was going to happen.


Class action begun in USA.
YOUR MUPPETS ARE CRAZY.








If uber dare this here...
Its tax fraud, and uncle ATO will decimate uber.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Ubernaut10 said:


> Class action begun in USA.
> YOUR MUPPETS ARE CRAZY.
> View attachment 118102
> 
> ...


Yep, going to change here to upfront pricing I have been told and yep, the ATO will slam them if the dollars do not match.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Instyle said:


> Not a chance, there is no evidence or discussion to support such idea. Although I've been saying it all along, Uber worked well when the pick up radius was around 7mins tops!


that's about 3.5km raduis in most cases?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

OverTheBarrell said:


> that's about 3.5km raduis in most cases?


Perfect! with the amount of cars on the road, a driver shouldn't have to travel much further than that as the rates don't account for any further distance.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

My friend has been doing it longer he said Uber will let you travel up to approximately 20 minutes per his experience and he drives an XL...


----------

